# which are best cloning lights



## skelly82 (May 18, 2008)

*hi iv built 2 rooms, 1 for flowereing and the other for keeping my mother plants and cuttings in. this room is smaller than flower room, its 3x3x5 (l,w,h). i have a 600w hps growlux sunmaster light for my flower room, but which light do i use for "cloning" room. iv watched mr greens-i grow chronic dvd and im building his dripper system. he uses fluro lights, are these better than MH lights for this, if so what watts do i need,plz help i want to start my jack herer cuttings. thanx*


----------



## zkt (May 18, 2008)

I use 100 W equivalent spiral CF. It doesnt really matter what kind. What does matter is the intensity. Lower than full blast veg levels till the roots get going.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

I clone with great success under a single 26 watt 6500k cfl, but i move them under more light once they have rooted. Clones will work themselves to death given to much light.
[email protected]


----------



## Isthisyourspecialbush (May 18, 2008)

I use my t5 ho and put a paper towel over my humidity dome untill there rooted


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

I use a 100 watt MH


----------



## Intuition (Feb 15, 2009)

For cloning youre not suppose to use to much light? shit i have like 9 cfl 26watt bulbs in that bitch with 2 clones (bout 10'' tall)


----------



## GRiMCreeper (Feb 15, 2009)

I used a 400watt hps to clone my jack flash 5 with. luckily only 2 out of the 3 took root..i say that because im limited on my space and am still new at it....they turned out fine other than i had the light wayyyy to high for the mothers sake and they stretched a bit...but honestly it didnt matter to me if they took or not...i was just trying it to see if they would..they did so i kept with them even tho they stretched as bad as they did..but they are budding good now...i need another room...lol


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 15, 2009)

He said keep a mother and clone under... He's not going to do that under even 100 actual watt cfl unless it's a bonzai mother with tiny clones for zero veg in a smaller area than he lists.

To use that whole 3x3 area you'd want a 250-400w halide, depending on how fast of growth you want. I'd go with 400 in a cooltube vented well if I wanted to use the whole area and maybe keep more than one mother so you have some variety. If most of the time it's just the one mother then the 250 would do it.


----------



## HNIC09 (Apr 27, 2009)

i got a fixture thats for and holds the new t12's. its awsome only 40 watts a light and they produce 1600 lumens apiece...... great for a mother a clones and its so big you can build a wall in the halfway mark and have fluoros and a decent power efficient hps for flowering plants which will give a great diff light spectrum.


----------



## HNIC09 (Apr 27, 2009)

*each light is 40 watts


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2009)

you can veg mothers and clones under floros as well as a 250-400 watt mh.IMO using a 400 watt would be a little too much for the clones.I would say go with t5s or a 250 to do that.


----------

